# Using cuties in mead



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I think for the first try, I would follow as closely as I could the JOAM recipe, as it is proven.

I would not includethe zest, but then I hate marmalade, so I might not be the guy to ask.


----------



## Phoenix42 (May 8, 2012)

I used JAOM once, many years ago, but I have only tried oranges or mandarins once since then. I made a 10 gallon batch two years ago (mandarin orange spice), but it wasn't just bad, it was undrinkable. Still is after two years of aging. I did use SNA with it, so I figure if it's been 2 years despite that, it will never be good. I really want to try it again, especially since we now have the trees, but I can't find any information or recipes for orange that aren't JAOM.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Made a gallon of orange cinnamon a year ago and didn't notice any off taste. Had a mead Tasting with four other couples and meads were all well received. Peel was left on and orange was spiralled and place in primary fermentor.

Presently have a 3 gallon batch that is nearing end of fermenting. I cut oranges in 1/8 wedges with peel on and placed in primary fermentor. No off taste from either taste sample. 

Recipe is in post #4 in Wine Making Forum and titled Mead Recipe. I Omitted the cloves.

I have never tried placing the fruit in the secondary fermentor, however, what I have read, it should make little difference.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Here is a thread on another forum with a recipe.

https://www.homebrewtalk.com/forum/threads/cuties-orange-mead.232514/


----------

